# Fort Walton Beach anybody?



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Anybody have any luck around the Fort Walton Beach area?I've tried everywhere,and I don't even see any signs of little fish.Usually you can see tons of minnows,and other things swimming around,but there isn't anything.It's like all the bodies of water here are dead.I've tried Shalimar bridge,Cinco bridge,Gap Creek,and basically every other brackish,and salt water area around.I've wasted tons of money on live shrimp,squid,and DOA lures,and I haven't caught anything.Usually,around this time of year,you can tear up the trout.Is it possible the red tide killed every single fish here?I've been catching tons of big bass,shell crackers,and bluegill,in some local secret freshwater lakes and ponds here,but I want some trout.Anybody have the same bad luck I've been having,and if not where should I go to catch some fish.Any tips will be greatly appreciated.PEACE


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a friend that has been crushing the trout near point washington lately and I have been catching alot of redfish around niceville (probbably 12 each evening between 14" and 30")


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice,but I can't get out to Niceville,no car.Does anyone know of any where in Fort Walton?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been struggling myself. The only days I have been able to fish have been miserable. Going to give it a go this weekend again. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Please do,I went today,and there was nothing.I really do believe the red tide killed every single thing in all the waters here.Keep us posted man.PEACE


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Garniers Bayou was hit hard with during the fish kill. Nothing much swimming around and the sandy bottom looks dirty. Is there anything good that comes from a fish kill like we experienced. I expect the fish will eventually come back...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah,it's all dead,and not a single fish to be seen.The water is a redish tea color,and the bottom sand looks really nasty.I guess I'll stick to the fresh water for now.I read that it could take years for fish to return after a really bad red tide.Man,it really makes me mad,because I have no car to get to the good salt water in other areas,that wasn't affected bad.Well,if anybody in Fort Walton insists on still trying,and they find some fish,Please let me know.PEACE


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

their around it's just winter time. If you want to slay some give me a call at 499-6695 I'm always looking for folks to fish with. I live in Navarre , but put the boat in allover mostly P-cola though. Also I don't like to buy bait usually I just throw the net.



Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds good man.It looks like we have a lot more rain,and some pretty cold days ahead,but it never stays cold for long here.I would love to do some boat fishing,so next time you go,if you need some company,let me know.I'll take down your number,and keep checking this post.Take er easy man.PEACE


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Man,I still haven't found any fish.I went to Navarre the other day,and not so much as a bite.I also hit up Cinco and Shalimar bridges with the biggest shrimp I've ever seen,and still nothing.Shouldn't there be tons of white trout?I was thinking of going to the bridges,or Navarre this Sunday,because it's going to be in the 70's.Does anay one know where this fish are in Navarre?I saw a few people out fishing,but I didn't see any one catch anything.Ok,well, somebody please get back to me,because I'm going Sunday,and I need some advice.PEACE


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

It's hard to find fish this time of year without a boat, but can be done. However, without a car, I thinkyour pushing you luck a little. 

If you can make it to the Destin Bridge, It would be worth a shot to catch some sheephead. Good luck.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

I AM GOING TO PUT MY KAYAK IN GAP CREEK TONIGHT AND HIT SOME LIGHTS. I WILL LET YA KNOW HOW IT GOES.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh please do! Man,I'll tell ya what,I used to catch tons of flounder,croaker,reds,trout,bluegill,bass,and gar in there,you name it,and since those bouts of red tide,there hasn't been a single fish in there.The last fish I caught out of there was this summer.Let me know how it goes,and if it goes good for you,I'll be out there tomorrow,for sure.Also,I went to Destin,Monday,and didn't catch a single fish.I tried under the bridge,off the bridge,and didn't get a single bite,well,hopefully you will catch something.PEACE


----------



## stock05 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been fishing the Destin, Fort walton area for 4 years. Grass located in 4-7ft of water at the mouths of bayous yield pretty good results for trout. Since ivan, I have not done well on cathing reds in the area. I was out this past weekend and didnt see any activity in the bays. a lot of boats anchored around the bridges but I didnt see any poles bending. i heard the fishing around the lights right now is good, I live across from the bay and the docks that suually hold fish at night are empty. Is there another area to fish?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

You know,I was going to add,that all the fish I mentioned catching was right before Ivan.I've caught very little since then.Gap creek used to be full of fish.I remember one night,I went to pier one apartments,and fished off the dock,one night,and caught a bucket full of flounder,and after Ivan,I haven't caught a single one,ever again.I have some secret fresh water ponds,and lakes here in Fort Walton,but I'm sick of eating bluegill and bass.I want some trout.I'm about to say to hell with salt water.I've lived here for 8 years,and I've always caught fish all year round,but this is ridiculous.I've tried every bay,bayou,creek,and bridge in Fort Walton,and I don't even get a single bite.Well,maybe the fishing will get back to normal this spring,but as of now there isn't a single fish anywhere.Well,if anybody does catch anything here,please let us know.PEACE


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

took the yak out and hit all my regular lights and didnt get a bite, didnt even see activity. i think if i would have stayed out past 9:30 i think maybe something might have happened. i live a block from pier 1 apartments and have never caught anything off that dock. [email protected] pm me i have an extra kayak we can give it a try one night.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

That dock used to be good.I remember one night,I bought a 12 pack of beer,and sat out there from 9pm,to around 3am,and I caught a 5 gallon bucket full of flounder,trout,red fish,and a few bass,but that was before Ivan came through.Well,I'm going to get my gear ready,and go catch some bass,and bluegill.PEACE


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I anchored under Destin bridge sunday morning and landed 3 big sheepshead lost probably about 3. Other people fishing under there were bringing them in left and right using oysters. Went fishing monday off the jetties and didnt catch a thing. I didnt want to just throw out the shrimp so I hit up the Shalimar bridge and didnt catch a thing there either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice man,I guess you just need a boat at Destin.I'm done with Shalimar Bridge.There isn't a single fish in there at all,nothing.I bet if diver dove down in there,there wouldn't be a single life form.I've never went there,and not caught fish,until the red tide came through.I believe the last time I caught a fish there was in september.Anyways,if anybody does,by any chance catch a fish in Fort Walton,You need an award,hehe.PEACE


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

I finally found some fish!I was bored today,and I figured I'd take a bike ride,well anyways,I figured I'd check out one of my brackish spots,and I'm glad I did,because there were little fish everywhere.There were tons of small 1 to 2 inch bluegill,some bait fish,and what looked like a ton of small pin fish babies.I've been checking this spot every week for signs of activity,and it's been dead,until now.I mean there hasn't been a single fish anywhere in that spot,and now there are tons.So you know what that means,where there are little fish,there are big fish to dine on them.I'm thinking gap creek might be back in action too,although I haven't checked yet.This spot I'm talking about,runs into Shalimar bridge,so I'm thinking the fish are back there as well.If anybody happens to fish any spots I've mentioned,let us know if you catch anything.I didn't bring my pole,when I went today,but next time I will.PEACE


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

I fish out of my canoe and had fished the sound from the spring to summer with decent results under the docks and on the flats. Unfortunately since the "tide" I havent had much luck except at the jetties (destin). 



Last weekend I went to the mouth of Garnier Bayou and fished the shoreline back to the county park boat ramp. I fished with various soft plastics slowly off the bottom and same with fresh alive shrimp. Same day I went Shalimar bridge with the canoe (last time I will make that mistake) I fished around the pilings with fresh dead peeled shrimp and gulp.



I did not get a single bite.



This is my first year here in FWB so Im not sure what to expect but everything I ve read and talked to people about this time of year can be productive. Im just not having any luck. I work over in PCB and everyone that I have talked to over there has steadily caught throughout the year.



I sure hope it picks back up in the spring/summer. 

Cant wait for the pomps and cobia off the beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah,I don't know what's wrong with this place.I've caught fish all year round,until this year.

I'm thinking about trying shalimar bridge again,when it warms up.Does the tide have any thing to do with catching fish?I've noticed that all the times I've fished salt water,the tide has been low,and hi tide has been late at night,but now hi tide is starting in the afternoon.I was thinking about possibly going today,because hi tide is at 3:30ish. today.I'll keep you guys posted,if i go and catch anything.PEACE


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/15/2008)*Yeah,I don't know what's wrong with this place.I've caught fish all year round,until this year.
> I'm thinking about trying shalimar bridge again,when it warms up.Does the tide have any thing to do with catching fish?I've noticed that all the times I've fished salt water,the tide has been low,and hi tide has been late at night,but now hi tide is starting in the afternoon.I was thinking about possibly going today,because hi tide is at 3:30ish. today.I'll keep you guys posted,if i go and catch anything.PEACE


When I go to the destin bridge or out to the jetties I get there right before the other tide comes in when the water is barely moving. I like fishing the low tide.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok,so the tide doesn't matter,well I guess there just isn't any fish period.PEACE


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

well of course the tide matters lol .... fishing is usually best atleast an hour before and afetr tides but as most said you really need a boat to find fish in the winter ...i also live in navarre and dont have a boat so fishing this winter for me has been real slow .....i think the only thing i have caught was a big bull red from the surf but you really have to have a good day for it .... keep trying man they are out there somewhere :banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah,I guess you really do need a boat.When the weather warms up,I'm going to give the cinco,and Shalimar bridges a try.The trout have to be in there.PEACE


----------



## fishntales (Jan 22, 2008)

if you know were the old <U>Dock Of The Bay</U> dock is about 30 feet off me and my brother killed the bull reds, but no trout. we had to uselive shrimp in the morning but gulps worked later in theday.........before the 'tide' we used to catch legal groupers at shalimar bridge, in the real deep water, but lately allthe bridge is good for is a waste of time


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

I hear ya man,before the tide,I would go in the middle of the bridge,put on a live shrimp,and catch grouper,and snappers all day long,but that was before the tide.Where is the old dock of the bay dock,is it in Fort Walton?I don't really care to catch bull reds,I want to catch something I can eat,but it is fun to pull one of those big boys in.I'm thinking about going to the bridge today,as I have a ton of frozen shrimp,and squid,but I don't know if it's worth it.I might just go catch some bass,and bluegill.PEACE


----------

